# حتى لا ننسى ... كان فى يوم بيقوله عليه رئيس



## philanthropist (4 أغسطس 2015)

فى يوم من الأيام كان عندنا رئيس مدنى منتخب أستاذ جامعة مهندس حاصل على الدكتوراه وكان بيقول انه حافظ للقرآن وكانت هذه بعض نوادر العبارات والكلمات التى كان يخاطب بها الشعب المصرى :
لو القرد مات القرداتى يشتغل ايه ؟
أمد ايدى هنا ألاقى تعابين أمد إيدى هنا ألاقى عقارب .
أرجو سلامة الخاطفين والمخطوفين .
تحياتى للمرأة بجميع أنواعها .
يأتيك من حيث تترفع أنت أن تتداخل معه .
أنا عارف مين بيقول ايه وفين وعشان ايه .
الجسد المصرى ضخم وفيه امكانيات كبيرة .
القمح مش محتاج صوامع لكن القمح محتاج صوامع .
سيمون بوليبار وبنزيمة وجركل .
الواد شعبان بتاع سكينة الكهربا ابو 20 جنيه .
مصر غير قابلة للانضغاط .
نحن الآن على منحدر الصعود .
الحق ابلج والباطل لجلج .
احنا جلدنا تحين اوى .. احنا بنمص الصدمة .
انا شايف صبعين تلاته بيلعبوا فى مصر .
الحارة المزنوقة وال 4 3 7 6 5 .
أهل بورسعيد كسيبة .
فى يوم اليتيم شعرت انهم ايتام .
الشرعية الشرعية الشرعية الشرعية الشرعية الشرعية الشرعية الشرعية الشرعية.
وها انا افعل وسافعل
اتمنى التوفيق للشهداء


----------



## grges monir (4 أغسطس 2015)

ههههههه
جاية على الراجل كدة لية
لينا سنتين مش سمعنا صوتة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أغسطس 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> *تحياتى للمرأة بجميع أنواعها .*


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*فيييييين أيااامك يا مورسى 
والله كنا بناكل عيش ع الراجل دة ...وحشنا *​


----------



## philanthropist (4 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *فيييييين أيااامك يا مورسى
> والله كنا بناكل عيش ع الراجل دة ...وحشنا *​



صدقنى عندك حق احنا لاقيين حد نضحك و نتريق عليه لغاية دلوقتى زى مرسى هما اساسا ضحكوا علينا وقالونا انه رئيس لكن هو ف الحقيقة كان مجرد فاصل كوميدى و احنا عمرنا ما هننسى السنة السودا اللى حكم بديع مصر فيها


----------



## soul & life (5 أغسطس 2015)

متفكرنيش دى كانت ايام سوددددده كل ما كنت اعد اودام التلفزيون واشوف طريقته وتصرفاته المضحكة سواء بره ولا جوه كنت شوية وهعيط ومش عارفة اتقبل ان ده رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ربنا رحمنا


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أغسطس 2015)

هانحن أولاء لم ولن نتخلى عن خطيئة أبدية 


نسخر بالآخرين لأننا بلا عيوب !


نرمى الناس لأننا بلاخطية !


لوقا


6: 41 لماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك و اما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها


ياسيدتى 


ياأستاذتى 
 

ستجدين آخرين يأتونك بعشرات الأقوال 


ويلهون بها كما يلهو الصبيان فى لعبهم 


- أنا مش عاوز أحلف لكن أقسم بالله


-عاوزين نوجه أحلى تحية للملائكة


- كل اللى مايرضيش ربنا احنا معاه وبندعمه


- وأنا صغير كان فيه ناس بيضربونى وكنت أقول لهم بكرة أكبر وأضربكم 


- حضرتك يارب 


- أنا الكلام عندى بيعدى على فلاتر


سيقولون لحضرتك 


هذا غيض من فيض وعلى سبيل المثال لاالحصر


الله أبصرنا بعيوب أنفسنا واشغلنا بها عن عيوب الناس


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أغسطس 2015)

عبووووود ... س سؤال
ايه الفرق بين
شعب عب ناصر
شعب السيسي 
؟
؟
؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> عبووووود ... س سؤال
> ايه الفرق بين
> شعب عب ناصر
> شعب السيسي
> ...


*45 سنة 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *45 سنة
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


هههههه صح :love45:​


----------



## Maran+atha (6 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هههههه صح :love45:​


 
ربنا يسعدكم ويفرح قلبكم ​


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

ابشركم جميعا  ان جميع المشاركات دى هتطير هههه
ياسر جندى مغلطش لما  شاف انة فية عثرات كلامية للسيسى
هو السيسى لا يخطىء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بايد السيسى لكن هذا لا يمنع ان انتقدة
مرسى كان شخصية ارجوازية  بدون زعل لاى شخص
كفاية انة كان استبن فى الانتخابات ودى حقيقة ولا اية ؟؟؟؟
ماران اثا اخطا فى رايىء الشخصى عندما اقحم  جدل  دينى فى موضوع سياسى هزلى
بعتذر لياسر ولكل  من مثل ياسر  اذا كان شخص اهان معتقدك  بدون قصد او عن قصد  زميلى العزيز
ونيجى نقول فصل الدين عن الدولة واحنا اول ناس مش نطبقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2015)

*تم حذف ٢٣ مشاركه خارجه عن الموضوع
رجاء عدم الخروج عن محتوى الموضوع واحترام عقائد الاخرين وكلامى للجميع 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أغسطس 2015)

أشكرك أستاذة دونا 


كنت على يقين وانا اكتب لك على الخاص أنه لن ترضيك تلك الإساءة 


شكرا لك مرة أخرى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم حذف ٢٣ مشاركه خارجه عن الموضوع
> رجاء عدم الخروج عن محتوى الموضوع واحترام عقائد الاخرين وكلامى للجميع
> سلام ونعمه ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]دة ياسر رشدى هو اللى وزّنى نولع الدنيا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من شان تظهرى وتشاركينا زى الأول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آنى قلنا له لأ مش هتظهر -  قالى لأ هتظهر وتشارك كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت عارف أن " الباشا " مش هترضى بزعل الجندى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قوووم أنا بهبلى وسذاجتى ...صدقته ومشيت وراه[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]قلت له ..لأ ..مش هتشارك ...هتحذف بس ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكر فيلم ( الأيدى الناعمة ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما كانوا يحطوا لأحمد مظهر عشرة جنيه ع الكومدينو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطلع " صلاح ذو الفقار " يخفيها من أدامه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى مرة بيمد أيده مسك أيد " مريم فخر الدين " قعد يصرخ " يد بشررررية "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أهو المنتدى العام كدة ...فيه " الأيدى الناعمة " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تِلقى اليد البشرية دخلت حذفت ومشيت[/FONT]*​
:new6::new6::new6:
​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا أحمد مظهر مسك أيد " صباح " ؟!! ....مش فاكر 
[/FONT]*​:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

[QUOTE*[FONT=&quot]دة ياسر رشدى هو اللى وزّنى نولع الدنيا*​​][/QUOTE]
لوكنت ايام عبد الناصر حبيببك  كان عمل فيبك زيى احنا   بتوع الاتوبيس هههههه[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> > لوكنت ايام عبد الناصر حبيببك  كان عمل فيبك زيى احنا   بتوع الاتوبيس هههههه
> 
> 
> *لا يصلح لنا إلا ( ديكتاتور )
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت عارف أن " الباشا " مش هترضى بزعل الجندى[/FONT]*​ ​  يسرى القانون على الجميع
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أغسطس 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم حذف ٢٣ مشاركه خارجه عن الموضوع
> رجاء عدم الخروج عن محتوى الموضوع واحترام عقائد الاخرين وكلامى للجميع
> سلام ونعمه ​*


اللي محيرني ... ليه 23 مش 25 !!! 
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أغسطس 2015)

المهم ياأستاذنا عبود 


أريد أن أقول ليس لدينا عدالة أبدا فى تناول الأمور 


زى مابيقول المثل 


حبيبك يبلع لك الزلط ، وعدوك يتمنى لك الغلط 


بالله عليك ياراجل لو كان مرسى ( مثلا ) هو اللى افتتح مشروع القناة الجديد كنت هتلاقى كل التطبيل ده ؟


والله ياعبود كانوا هيقولوا شوف الراجل صرف فلوس أد إيه ؟


وكم خسرت الدولة نتيجة الإحتفالات والليالى الملاح والأجازة اللى عملها يوم الخميس ؟


الحق مش عارف كام مليون جنيه عشان الباشا بيستقبل الوفود !


و.......


و.......


ومش هتخلص 


فين العدل ؟؟!!


العدل يوم العدل ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دة ياسر رشدى هو اللى وزّنى نولع الدنيا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من شان تظهرى وتشاركينا زى الأول*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]آنى قلنا له لأ مش هتظهر -  قالى لأ هتظهر وتشارك كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت عارف أن " الباشا " مش هترضى بزعل الجندى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قوووم أنا بهبلى وسذاجتى ...صدقته ومشيت وراه[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]قلت له ..لأ ..مش هتشارك ...هتحذف بس ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكر فيلم ( الأيدى الناعمة ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما كانوا يحطوا لأحمد مظهر عشرة جنيه ع الكومدينو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطلع " صلاح ذو الفقار " يخفيها من أدامه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى مرة بيمد أيده مسك أيد " مريم فخر الدين " قعد يصرخ " يد بشررررية "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


آني ما وز تكش .. آني كنا بنكلموا معاك عادي
عملت فيها ابو العربي :bud: ... قلنا نسيبوه نشوفوا 
هايعملوا ايه ... لقيتوا بسة لما ظهر الباشا :t23:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> المهم ياأستاذنا عبود
> أريد أن أقول ليس لدينا عدالة أبدا فى تناول الأمور
> زى مابيقول المثل
> حبيبك يبلع لك الزلط ، وعدوك يتمنى لك الغلط
> ...


طب خلي مرسي يحلف تلاتة بالله العظيم ان دولة الخلافة مكانتش في نافوخه 
وانه مكانش بيسحب الدولة بالتدريج عشان نبقي دولة المرشد ... زي ايران كده ​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن كل ياسر من حضرتكم يبقى بلون 

كل ما اجى اقرى اتلخبط فيكم 

يا اما غيروا اسميكم واقلبوها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> وكم خسرت الدولة نتيجة الإحتفالات والليالى الملاح والأجازة اللى عملها يوم الخميس ؟
> الحق مش عارف كام مليون جنيه عشان الباشا بيستقبل الوفود !
> فين العدل ؟؟!!
> العدل يوم العدل ​


 *[FONT=&quot]أنها صناعة ( الديكتاتور ) يا أستاذ ياسر ...صناعة مصرية أصيلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أوعى حد فينا فى يوم من الأيام يقول مش أحنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دولى هُما ...لآلآلآلآ ...نفس طقم الفنانين أيام مُبارك هما هما أيام السيسى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا أوعى نغفل الأعلاميووووون ونفس منهج التلفزيون المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنت عارف أية الأولى بالأهتمام – أو على الأقل ياخد نفس الأهتمام ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشروع المليون فدان – دة لو احنا شعب عايز يشتغل بحق وحقيقى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفر للمشروع دة الجيش + البنوك ( زى ماعملت فى القنال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قسما بالله هنبقى بلد غير البلد وشعب غير الشعب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا أشتغلت فى مجال الأستصلاح فى وادى النطرون وعارف اللى باقوله كويس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دهب والله يا ياسر ...دهبببب 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]( بشرط ) وحط تحتها مليوووون خط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تشتغل وتتعب – هتبقى ملك فى خلال خمس سنوات [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> لقيتوا بسة لما ظهر الباشا :t23:​


 *[FONT=&quot]بِسة ؟؟؟ أنا بِسة يا رشدى ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عموماً أنا بابقى فى غاية الضعف أمام نون النسوة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما بالك الباشا بقى ؟؟[/FONT]*​:new8::new8::new8:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

> طب خلي مرسي يحلف تلاتة بالله العظيم ان دولة الخلافة مكانتش في نافوخه
> وانه مكانش بيسحب الدولة بالتدريج عشان نبقي دولة المرشد ... زي ايران كده


مال الخلافة بالقناة دلوقت
ياسر بيقول لوكان مرسى عملها كان هيحصل كل دة؟؟؟؟
انا بقول ناخد رايء باسم يوسف ههههه


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

عارفين المشكلة فين
اعلام الدولة مجبش ولا خبير  علية العين يقول الجدوى الاقتصادية
واعلام الاخوان اسؤا واضل جابيين  وجدى غنيم والمذيعين هما اللى بيحللوا هههه


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]أنا أشتغلت فى مجال الأستصلاح فى وادى النطرون وعارف اللى باقوله كويس*​





> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]دهب والله يا ياسر ...دهبببب[/FONT]*​


دهب -- الماظ-- ياقوت
يا اخويا ومدام الدنيا هتبقى فللى كدة محدش بيفكر زيك كدة لية ؟؟؟؟
وانت بتقول كنت  مكملتش لية بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> دهب -- الماظ-- ياقوت
> يا اخويا ومدام الدنيا هتبقى فللى كدة محدش بيفكر زيك كدة لية ؟؟؟؟
> وانت بتقول كنت  مكملتش لية بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]ياسلام يا أولاد على طوووولة اللسااان ...:act23:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى قال لحضرة معالى طولة لسانك أنه محدش بيفكر زييى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياحبيب قلبى من بعد مدينة السادات على يمينك مليانة مزارع مستصلحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدخل جوة وشوف بنفسك ..أؤكد لك انك هتتفاجئ ومش هتصدق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدى بقى الناحية التانية هتلقى ( مزارع دينا ) ودى ليها حدووتة كبيرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من بعد أستراحة وادى النطرون طريق مصر أسكندرية أكسر شمال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمشى بطووووول الطريق عدى بقى دير العدرا الباراموس ..وكمل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمينك مزارع للمخابرات وأمن الدولة .. إحم .. ودبلوماسيين وشمالك أهالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقى أكمل أية ؟؟ - شغلتى كنت وكيل عقود لمشروع هناك وعندى دراسات الجدوى والخرايط كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلص المشروع بيع وتشغيل أنتهى دورى !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وفيه ناس كتير بتشترى فى مناطق تانية زى طريق مصر السويس ومصر الأسماعيلية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن الحدوتة مش أرض وبس ..لأ .. أكبر من كدة بكتير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة قلت حط تحتها مليون خط عايزة تعب وشغل 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (7 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> ممكن كل ياسر من حضرتكم يبقى بلون
> 
> كل ما اجى اقرى اتلخبط فيكم
> 
> يا اما غيروا اسميكم واقلبوها



*أؤيد 100 بالمية !!*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أغسطس 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *أؤيد 100 بالمية !!*


 

خلاص 

أنا سألتزم باللون الأسود 

وياسر رشدى متعود على الأزرق 

يبقى الأسود للجندى

والأزرق لابن رشدى 

وهاأنذا سأفعل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





على رأى عمنا مرسى الله يسامحه بقى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> وهاأنذا سأفعل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]بس خد بالك من التلات أربع صوابع اللى بتلعب فى الألوان 
*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أغسطس 2015)

أستاذ ياسر الجندي ، حضرتك لِسَّه بجد بتدافع عن مرسي؟ يعني علشان حضرتك اخوان؟ ولا مش اخوان بس بتحترمهم؟؟:mus13:
هي الفكرة مش في مرسي ولا السيسي ولا العفريت ، احنا محتاجين نفصل الدوله عن الرئيس ، احنا معندناش دوله أساسا ، ساعة لما مصر تبقا دوله بجد ومؤسسات بجد مش هنبقا لا بنتكلم لا في مرسي ولا السيسي ولا الجن الأزرق 

وبمناسبة التطبيل فأنتم ، او بلاش انتو علشان متقوليش انا مش اخوان بس بحترمهم ، الاخوان كانو اكتر ناس بتطبل لمرسي ، مرسي ابهر العالم ومرسي ذهل العالم ومرسي فاتح الفتوحات ولا نسيت خميس ؟؟ :mus13: فبلاش بقا موضوع التطبيل ده ، لان التطبيل صناعة محلية مصرية أصيلة ، حاجة في الجينات المصرية سواء لمرسي او السيسي او اي حد هيجي بعده


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بس خد بالك من التلات أربع صوابع اللى بتلعب فى الألوان *​​[/FONT]
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 
مش دا اللى مخوفنى ياعبود

الخوف من الواد عاشور اللى فى الحارة المزنوقة 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> خلاص
> 
> أنا سألتزم باللون الأسود
> 
> ...





كما لم يفعل مرسى شئ هكذا ياسر الجندى لم يفعل


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أغسطس 2015)

الأستاذة ديزت 

دائما ماأحترم رأيك خاصة وقد اخترت أن تجنبى عقلك وفكرك موروثات وأفكار سائدة 

أنا لم أدافع عن أحد بل أحببت أن أوصل رسالة وهو 

إن كان هذا هوالكيل الذى به تكيلون مما قديصاب بها البعض من فلتات وزلات اللسان خاصة 

حين الارتجال فإن عند خصوكم أيضا الكثير مما ينتقد على من تحبون وتؤيدون  بل يضحك 

القريب والبعيد 

هذا ماأردت 

لاأخفيك مايختلج بصدرى من أننى فعلا متعاطف مع الرجل وأرى أنه لم يأخذ فرصته وأن العراقيل وضعت أمامه عمدا لإفشاله 

وقد كان !

سامحينى هذا رأيى بصراحة

بيد أن هذا لايعفينى من تقبل الوضع القائم بأن مصر أصبح يحكمها رجل آخر

وأن عجلة التاريخ لن تعود إلى الوراء​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> الأستاذة ديزت
> 
> دائما ماأحترم رأيك خاصة وقد اخترت أن تجنبى عقلك وفكرك موروثات وأفكار سائدة
> 
> ...



اولا أشكرك 
ثانيا زلات اللسان اي حد ممكن يقع فيها ، والسياسين العين عليهم والصحافة عموما مش بترحم ، إنما فيه زلات لسان ، او في حالة مرسي طريقة كلام وتعبير بتقولك ان اللي قدامك ده فيه حاجة مش مظبوطة ، الكتاب المقدس بيقول من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم ، فالكلام وطريقة توصيل المعلومة بتديلك انطباعات عن دماغ اللي قدامك فيها ايه ، ومرسي يعني عمل حاجات يعني تفضح اي دوله هو رئيسها مش بس في الكلام إنما حتي في مراعاة البروتوكولات العامة في المواقف العامة 
انت متعاطف مع مرسي لأنك شايفه ما أخدش فرصة ، لكنك، مش متعاطف مع السيسي رغم ان السيسي بردو لِسَّه ما أخدش الفرصة الكاملة للحكم عليه ، اذا كنّا هنقيس بنفس مقياسك اللي بتقيس بيه اللي حصل مع مرسي 
فاسمحلي أقولك أنت  متعاطف مع مرسي ومش مع السيسي بسبب انتمائك السياسي او الديني او الاتنين ، معرفش 
بص، انتو متخيلين ان مرسي لو كان كمل كان هيجيب التايهه ويعدل المايله ، واللي بيحبو السيسي بردو متخيلين انه هيعدل المايله ، وفي الحقيقة مفيش حد ولا رئيس ممكن يعدل المايله من غير system مصر مش دوله أصلا ، مفيش system وعلشان كده عمر ما المايله هتتعدل لا بمرسي ولا السيسي ولا لو حتي ملاك من السما 
مع الفارق ان مرسي لم يكن انتمائه لمصر ، مرسي وجماعته منتمي لحاجة شايفنها اكبر من مصر ، ولذلك لو كان اخد الفرصة زي ما انت بتقول كانت مصر زمانها في خبر كااااااان ، كنّا بقينا ايران التانية 
وصدقني انتو اول ناس بتيجو تعيطو زي الإيرانيين بالظبط ، الا بقا لو كنت راجل واصل في الجماعة وكنت من الحكام بقا ولا من الامرين بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ساعتها هتبقا انت مستفيد ومش هتعيط :mus13:
انا شايفه ان الكل بيتكلم في نطاق ضيق جدا وهو شخص الرئيس ، بينما ان الموضوع اكبر من الرئيس ، الدوله مش بس الرئيس ، لو فيه system واضح وثابت مش هنبقا خايفين من الرئيس اللي يجي او يروح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]سستمنى شكراً ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن اللى هيحط السيستم ( أهل المريخ ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونكلم مين لما نحب نخاطب شعب مصر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب موافق وفرحان ان مافيش مجلس نواب ثلاث سنوات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب فى مصر هو نفسه السيستم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سستمنى شكراً ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن اللى هيحط السيستم ( أهل المريخ ) ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونكلم مين لما نحب نخاطب شعب مصر ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب موافق وفرحان ان مافيش مجلس نواب ثلاث سنوات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب فى مصر هو نفسه السيستم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



انا مش بحب أتناقش معاك علي فكرة ، وردي عليك مش نقاش خالص ، بس يعني السخرية الزايدة ديه من كل الاّراء مش هي اللي هتثبت انك صح 
الشعب هو ال system ؟ طيب كويس الف مبروك ، ومبروك علي الشعب ان مفيش مجلس نواب وفيه بس السيسي ، وبعد كده تيجو تقولو هو كل حاجة وكل مصيبة تجيبوها في الرئيس ؟ امال نجيبها في مين اذا كان حتي مفيش مجلس نواب وأنتو فرحانين بكده؟ شوية انصاف وموضوعية الله يخليك 
قال سستمني  شكرًا قال[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياسلام يا أولاد على طوووولة اللسااان ...:act23:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مين اللى قال لحضرة معالى طولة لسانك أنه محدش بيفكر زييى ؟!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ياحبيب قلبى من بعد مدينة السادات على يمينك مليانة مزارع مستصلحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدخل جوة وشوف بنفسك ..أؤكد لك انك هتتفاجئ ومش هتصدق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عدى بقى الناحية التانية هتلقى ( مزارع دينا ) ودى ليها حدووتة كبيرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من بعد أستراحة وادى النطرون طريق مصر أسكندرية أكسر شمال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأمشى بطووووول الطريق عدى بقى دير العدرا الباراموس ..وكمل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمينك مزارع للمخابرات وأمن الدولة .. إحم .. ودبلوماسيين وشمالك أهالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقى أكمل أية ؟؟ - شغلتى كنت وكيل عقود لمشروع هناك وعندى دراسات الجدوى والخرايط كمان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلص المشروع بيع وتشغيل أنتهى دورى !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وفيه ناس كتير بتشترى فى مناطق تانية زى طريق مصر السويس ومصر الأسماعيلية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


بصراحة عجبتنى حضرة معالى طول لسانى دى:new6::t30::t30:
محسسانى ان جناب سيادتك مش عارف تغلط فيا على طول هههههههه:smil15:
هى هناك مزارع دينا بتاعت الزبادى تبقى فعلا حتة جامدة:t39:
نرجع بقى لموضوعنا
انت مع ياسر ولا مع ماران ههههه[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

> لاأخفيك مايختلج بصدرى من أننى فعلا متعاطف مع الرجل وأرى أنه لم يأخذ فرصته وأن العراقيل وضعت أمامه عمدا لإفشاله


اهلا ياسر
انت متعاطف دة حقك
بس  مرسى فى رايىء  زيى منت  ليك رايىء لم يكن يملك من قرارة شىء
كفاية مؤتمر نصرة  سوريا دة كان ف حد ذاتة كارثة مروعة
بجانب احتفال اكتوبر جاب قتلة السادات وحطهم على المنصة يا راجل
الاسخف بقى انك تشوف حد  زيى عاصم عبد الماجد وحجازى  ووجدى غنيم هما دول الدائرة المقربة من الرئيس
دى مش كارثة دة تسانومى هههه
ومش هاقولك لية دول كارثة انت عارف وشايف اكيد افكارهم وكلامهم


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش بحب أتناقش معاك علي فكرة ، وردي عليك مش نقاش خالص ، بس يعني السخرية الزايدة ديه من كل الاّراء مش هي اللي هتثبت انك صح
> الشعب هو ال system ؟ طيب كويس الف مبروك ، ومبروك علي الشعب ان مفيش مجلس نواب وفيه بس السيسي ، وبعد كده تيجو تقولو هو كل حاجة وكل مصيبة تجيبوها في الرئيس ؟ امال نجيبها في مين اذا كان حتي مفيش مجلس نواب وأنتو فرحانين بكده؟ شوية انصاف وموضوعية الله يخليك
> قال سستمني  شكرًا قال


ازيك روز
وجودك فى المواضيع الحوارية بيدى نكهة كدة جميلة مليئة بالافكار
اكيد هتلاقى خلافات فكرية معاكى
فية اشخاص زيى عبود نقاشاتهم بتكون باسلوب اللى مش يفهمة كويس يقول علية انة غلاسة وتريقة فقط
لكن فية ناس بتشوفة انة بينقل رسالة لاذعة باسلوب معين
زيى الكا ريكتير كدة
انا لاادافع عن احد
انا ادافع عن اسلوب فكرى يراة صاحبة انة من خلالة لدية القدرة على توصيل رسالة معينة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ازيك روز
> وجودك فى المواضيع الحوارية بيدى نكهة كدة جميلة مليئة بالافكار


معلش سامحوني .. انا متابع ديزرت بقالي فترة
وساعات مبقدرش اخبي اللي جوايا ...

اسلوب الكتابة في لحظة من اللحظات كان هايخليني اتهور وابعتلها ع الخاص رسالة محتواها 
"اطلع من دول يانمس" انت واحد مش واحدة .... صح 

معلش يا دزرت متزعليش ردودك جميلة بس تاف تاف جدا ولو مراتي كده يبقي الله يرحمني هههههه
واعتذار مرة تانية وتالتة​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ازيك روز
> وجودك فى المواضيع الحوارية بيدى نكهة كدة جميلة مليئة بالافكار
> اكيد هتلاقى خلافات فكرية معاكى
> فية اشخاص زيى عبود نقاشاتهم بتكون باسلوب اللى مش يفهمة كويس يقول علية انة غلاسة وتريقة فقط
> ...



ههههه اولا ميرسي 
هي أكيد مش حاجة شخصية بيني وبين عبود ولا اي عضو هنا 
بس يمكن ديه طبيعة شخصيتي ، بالنسبالي وقت الجد جد ووقت الهزار هزار 
طريقة السخرية الدائمة ديه بتضايقني بجد حتي في حياتي العاديه من اكتر الحاجات اللي تضايقني في المناقشة ان اللي قدامي يهزر في كل حاجة وقت ما بنكون بنتكلم بجد ، وانا مش بحب أتناقش معاه مش علشان بكرهه ، لا طبعا بس علشان بجد الطريقة ديه بتخليني افقد أعصابي بسرعه جدا واكيد لما اتنرفز  هغلط وانا مش عايزة كده


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش سامحوني .. انا متابع ديزرت بقالي فترة
> وساعات مبقدرش اخبي اللي جوايا ...
> 
> اسلوب الكتابة في لحظة من اللحظات كان هايخليني اتهور وابعتلها ع الخاص رسالة محتواها
> ...



ههههه لا متعتزرش انا مزعلتش لان انا فعلا ردودي tough في الفترات الاخيرة انت مشتمتنيش  ، انت وصفت fact  
وده ليه أسباب كتيرة ، أهمها اني بكتب او برد بسرعه بسبب اني ببقا مشغولة ، فبكتب اللي بيجي في بالي علي طول من غير ما أزوقه يعني ، فبيبان فعلا انه tough 
الحاجة التانية ، اني من فترة قررت اني أقول اللي انا عايزه أقوله لان الحياة قصيرة وبحس انها كل شويه عماله تقصر :smile01 والدنيا بجد حوالينا خربت ومبقاش فيه اي وقت او داعي ان الواحد يدادي ويدلع ويلف ويدور حوالين الحقيقة 
بس انا بقول رأيي بشكل tough في المواضيع العامه ، لكن بحاول علي قد ما اقدر اني ابعد عن الأشخاص او الشخصنة يعني علشان مجرحش حد ، ده هنا في المنتدي وفي حياتي العاديه


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2015)

نصيحه اخويه يا ديزرت 

مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينه 

مش كل اللى هيتعملوا معاكى هيكون زى ما انتى حبه 

وكمان فى ناس بتهزر فى كل دقيقه فى حياتها بتخبى حزن شديد جواها (مش بتكلم عن شخص معين ) بس ناس شوفتهم فى حياتى عرفت ظرفهم استغربت ازاى بيرسموا الفرحه وهما كده ...


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> نصيحه اخويه يا ديزرت
> 
> مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينه
> 
> ...



معتقدش ان انا مش مالكة نفسي يا سوسو ، لان انا كل مناقشاتي هنا مش بشخصنها كلها بتبقا في حاجات عامه ومواضيع عامه ، الكلام ده يبقا بجد لو انا ماشيه اشتم في الناس في شخصهم ، وده انا بحاول ابعد عنه 
لكن زي ما إنتي بتقولي مش كل الناس هتبقا زي ما انا حابه ، انا بردو مش هبقا زي ما كل الناس حابه ، اذا حد بيحب يهزر 24 ساعه انا مش مطالبه اني بردو اهزر 24 ساعه زيه ، يعني المفروض انه متستفزنيش وبعد ما تستفزني وتضغط علي النقطة اللي انا مش بحبها تيجي تلومني علي رد فعلي ، انا مش بتكلم عن عبود طبعا ، انا بتكلم بوجه عام ردا علي كلامك 
انا المنتدي بالنسبالي لا يمثل اي شيء شخصي ، يعني مش بتعامل معاه اوي بمشاعري، لانه بالنسبالي منتدي ، يعني مكان لعرض الأفكار والخبرات وهكذا ، لكنه مش مكان شخصي بالنسبالي ، يعني تقدري تقولي انا هنا بعقلي فقط ، يعني بجزء من شخصيتي مش كلها ، علشان كده إنتي مش شايفه الكل ، إنتي بتحكمي علي جزء واحد بس مني اللي ظاهر قدامك هنا ، انا طبعا مش مضطرة أبرر. اي حاجة بس ده توضيح بسيط


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> معتقدش ان انا مش مالكة نفسي يا سوسو ، لان انا كل مناقشاتي هنا مش بشخصنها كلها بتبقا في حاجات عامه ومواضيع عامه ، الكلام ده يبقا بجد لو انا ماشيه اشتم في الناس في شخصهم ، وده انا بحاول ابعد عنه
> لكن زي ما إنتي بتقولي مش كل الناس هتبقا زي ما انا حابه ، انا بردو مش هبقا زي ما كل الناس حابه ، اذا حد بيحب يهزر 24 ساعه انا مش مطالبه اني بردو اهزر 24 ساعه زيه ، يعني المفروض انه متستفزنيش وبعد ما تستفزني وتضغط علي النقطة اللي انا مش بحبها تيجي تلومني علي رد فعلي ، انا مش بتكلم عن عبود طبعا ، انا بتكلم بوجه عام ردا علي كلامك
> انا المنتدي بالنسبالي لا يمثل اي شيء شخصي ، يعني مش بتعامل معاه اوي بمشاعري، لانه بالنسبالي منتدي ، يعني مكان لعرض الأفكار والخبرات وهكذا ، لكنه مش مكان شخصي بالنسبالي ، يعني تقدري تقولي انا هنا بعقلي فقط ، يعني بجزء من شخصيتي مش كلها ، علشان كده إنتي مش شايفه الكل ، إنتي بتحكمي علي جزء واحد بس مني اللي ظاهر قدامك هنا ، انا طبعا مش مضطرة أبرر. اي حاجة بس ده توضيح بسيط


تمام يا فندم 

ممكن احكى موقف يمكن يفهمك وجه نظرى 

كات فى طالب عندى مع انى بحبه لاكن بيضيقنى كتير لان طول الوقت بيهزر ويغلس على زمايله 

مره غاب الولد فتره كبيره سألت عليه عرفت ان اخوه اتوفى لما رجع محبيتش اتكلم معاه رقبته ... لما عرفت ظروفه عرفت اقرى نظرت الحزن اللى كانت فيه مع هزاره وعلاسته اللى الحواليه وضحكه  

ولد جه يقوله البقيه فى حيات فى لحظه اتحول الولد الضاحك الى كتله من الغضب الباكى 


--------------

تعليقا على كلامك 
ممكن اعرض  بس فى اطار هادى 

بس للعلم انتى جميله بردوا كده ليكى لمسه مميزه


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> معلش سامحوني .. انا متابع ديزرت بقالي فترة
> وساعات مبقدرش اخبي اللي جوايا ...
> 
> اسلوب الكتابة في لحظة من اللحظات كان هايخليني اتهور وابعتلها ع الخاص رسالة محتواها
> ...


انت ياعم ياسر
روز تكتب براحتها انت خايف لية هههههه
بس اية تاف  تاف دى مش فهمتها
عاوز اعرف روز فهمتها ازاى وقيمتك :thnk0001:


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أغسطس 2015)

soso a قال:


> تمام يا فندم
> 
> ممكن احكى موقف يمكن يفهمك وجه نظرى
> 
> ...



انا فاهماكي ، بس إنتي بتتكلمي في إطار تاني خالص ، لسبب ، اني زي ما قولتلك المنتدي بالنسبالي مش مكان شخصي ، لكن مكان عقلي ، علشان كده انا هنا مش بكل شخصيتي و لا يهمني اني أكون بكل شخصيتي :smile01 
يعني هديكي مثال ، انا بحب ال makeup جدا جدا جدا وشاطرة فيه ، أكيد من طريقة مناقشتي هنا لا يمكن تقولي اني بحب حاجة زي كده ، او زي ما قال ياسر ممكن تفتكري اني راجل أصلا :smile01 لأَنِّي هنا مش بكل جوانب شخصيتي وميهمنيش أكون هنا بكل جوانب شخصيتي 
حكاية هادي او لا ديه خادعه جدا ، لان الانترنت أوقات او أصلا علي طول مش بيبين مشاعر اللي بيكتب ، يعني كلامي العادي ممكن يبان tough لو انا مش حطيت  جنبه هههههه ولا البتاع ده :smile01 ، ففعلا انا أوقات بكون بتكلم بشكل عادي بس سريع و to the point زي ما بيقولو وشرحت فوق علشان ببقا مشغولة فبيبان انه مش هادي


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انت ياعم ياسر
> روز تكتب براحتها انت خايف لية هههههه
> بس اية تاف  تاف دى مش فهمتها
> عاوز اعرف روز فهمتها ازاى وقيمتك :thnk0001:



ههههه هو يقصد tough ناشف او جامد يعني ، كل واحد وعلامه  بقا ياجرجس :smile01


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه هو يقصد tough ناشف او جامد يعني ، كل واحد وعلامه  بقا ياجرجس :smile01


اها 
طيب ميكتبها انجليزى عشان نفهم
يخرب بيت الانجليزى المعرب دة هههههه


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> > بس  مرسى فى
> > رايىء  زيى منت  ليك رايىء لم يكن يملك من قرارة شىء
> > كفاية مؤتمر نصرة
> > سوريا دة كان ف حد ذاتة كارثة مروعة
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> *انا مش بحب أتناقش معاك* علي فكرة \
> *شوية انصاف وموضوعية الله يخليك*
> قال سستمني  شكرًا قال


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ بتحبى وبتموتشيى فى النقاش معايا وبتدورى عليا أنا فين وترشقى ورايا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة لو موضوع سياسى أو دينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile02:smile02:smile02
و أنا لم أسخر من رأيك نوهائى ...بالعكس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بنقول فى الدستور ( الشعب هو مصدر السُلطات ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى (الشعب هو السيستم) ...- دة مش رأى – دة قراءة للواقع وللأحداث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقرى تعليقى عن (سيستم ) الأحتفال نفس الفنانين ونفس الآعلاميين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقلت صناعة (الديكتاتور) ولا يصلح لنا الديمقراطيية ودة رأييى المُعلن فى جمييييع المواضيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومُتمسك به - ليس كفرض رأى - ولكن كقراءة للأحداث الواقعية

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](مثال) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"مرسى" لما أصدر الأعلان الدستورى كلهم هاجوا عليه وفى الآخر أتعزل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"السيسى" أصدر حوالى 30 قراراً رئاسياً لهم قوة القانون – ولا حدش أتكلم

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن قبل أنتى ما تدخلى يا روز وتقولى (سيستم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أتكلمت عن المشروع الأولى برعاية الدولة ( المليون فدان ) وذكرت أنها عن خبرة عملية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقريها هنا 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنا موضوعى يا ست البنات ومُنصِف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتغلوا هنبقى كويسين وزى الفُل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الصين كانت مانعة ألعاب الفيديو ومجرَّماها كمان ...الصيييييييييييين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولسة سامحة بيها من شهر فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألعاب فيديو منعتها الصين عن الشعب علشان ماينشغلوش الا بالأنتاج[/FONT]*
*ديكتاتورية فى أوج وأزهى وأعلى صورها !!!
لكن بقت فين الصين ؟!
*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]وبمناسبة ( السيستم ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيقولك " جيمى كارتر " كلم " السادات " بيسأله 
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]-  انتم أزاى فى مصر الرئيس بينجح بـ 99% ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا ماعندناش ( السيستم ) دة فى أمريكا وأنا داخل على أنتخابات أعمل أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السادات قاله =  ولا يهمك هبعت لك " النبوى أسماعيل " وزير داخليتى  يساعدك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
راح "النبوى أسماعيل" أمريكا  ورجع السادات سأله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= عملت أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاله – 99% ياريس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاله = كارتر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] قاله – لأ .. كارتر مين ؟ ..أنت طبعا ياريس

:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> grges monir قال:
> 
> 
> > الصديق العزيز جرجس
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أغسطس 2015)

> سؤال ياسر
> هو مرسى كان هينجح لو كان مش على قائمة الاخوان؟؟؟



لاطبعا ياجرجس 
وهل ترى السيسى ينجح دون المجلس العسكرى 
وبوش ( الأب والإبن ) دون الحزب الجمهورى 
وكلينتون ومراته دون الديمقراطى
طبيعى المرشح الناجح وراه حزب ( ظهر ) قوى




> سيستم الاخوان ادى فشلهم[/QUOTE




وأشياء أخرى لاتعلمونها الله يعلمها


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2015)

[QUOTEوهل ترى السيسى ينجح دون المجلس العسكرى ][/QUOTE]
وهل اللى انتخب السيسى 
المجلس العسكرى
معاك انت الانتخابات كانت ضعيفة لان الكل كان عارف ان السيسى هينجح لانة مقدامهوش حد
بس برضة مرسى نجح ايام المجلس العسكرى
عدم استغلال الفرصة دى غباء قاتل


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2015)

يا جماعه مووووووووووووووووورسى ده جه فى غفله من الزمن 
يعنى الزمن وقف عنده ونشكر ربنا اوى اوى ان الزمن اتحرك تانى 
وجاب احسن واعظم رئيس رجع لمصر كرامتها بعد ما كانت هتضيع ايام المحروس بتاع عشور والقرادتى 
تحيا مصر ام الدنيا مع الرئيس المحترم الرائع السيسى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2015)

*من فضلكوا يا جماعه اى احاديث جانبيه خارج الموضوع تكون عالخاص ..لا داعى للتشتييت
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أغسطس 2015)

كان رجل متخلف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]دعماً للشعب *​*[FONT=&quot]هو *​*[FONT=&quot]( السيستم )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعدنا 30 سنة نقول لمبارك ...يا مُبارك عين نائب .. يا مُبارك عين نائب ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشى مُبارك ...إجه السيسى ولا عينش نائب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا سيسى عين نائب .. يا سيسى عين نائب .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أحلى هُتاف وأصدقه لما قالوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا سادات يا سادات ...عبد الناصر سابنا ومات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالهم لو مات عبد الناصر ...كولونااا  كدة بالصلى ع النبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب هـ ....تؤتؤتؤ ..." عبد الناصر " هو السيستم

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ بتحبى وبتموتشيى فى النقاش معايا وبتدورى عليا أنا فين وترشقى ورايا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة لو موضوع سياسى أو دينى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile02:smile02:smile02
> و أنا لم أسخر من رأيك نوهائى ...بالعكس*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مش بنقول فى الدستور ( الشعب هو مصدر السُلطات ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى (الشعب هو السيستم) ...- دة مش رأى – دة قراءة للواقع وللأحداث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقرى تعليقى عن (سيستم ) الأحتفال نفس الفنانين ونفس الآعلاميين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقلت صناعة (الديكتاتور) ولا يصلح لنا الديمقراطيية ودة رأييى المُعلن فى جمييييع المواضيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومُتمسك به - ليس كفرض رأى - ولكن كقراءة للأحداث الواقعية
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](مثال) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"مرسى" لما أصدر الأعلان الدستورى كلهم هاجوا عليه وفى الآخر أتعزل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"السيسى" أصدر حوالى 30 قراراً رئاسياً لهم قوة القانون – ولا حدش أتكلم
> 
> ...



لا برشق ولا حاجة هي بتيجي كده 
ديكتاتورية مش ديكتاتورية الكلام مش هيغير حاجة ، أهو الواحد بيقول رأيه وخلاص وانا قولت رأيي كتير ومبقاش  فيه حاجة تاني تتقال[/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2015)

الدكتور محمد مرسي 
مغلوب على امره فى كل الاحوال 
جابوه من الدار للنار انت اللى هتبقي الريس الجديد 
لما نجح مصدقش نفسه اتهطل بقى مجرد عروسه فى ايد مكتب الارشاد لانه هما اولياء نعمته لانهم خلوه الرجل الاول فى مصر فطبيعى ينفذ كل اوامرهم 
اصحاب الامر والنهى الحقيقيين فى البلد اجتمعوا وقالوا الراجل ده والجماعه دول هيودوا البلد فى داهيه مع هطل مرسي والضغط الاعلامى من كل برامج التوك شو وبرنامج باسم يوسف  ظهرت الجزرة ( تمرد )  ولان الشعب كان جاب اخره والبدله كانت واسعه اوى على مرسي واهله وعشيرته اصحاب الامر والنهى قتلوا مرسي تماما وهو ساعدهم فى ذلك من خلال مشكلتين البنزين والكهربا  وطبعا كلنا شوفنا انه بعد 30-6 المشكلتين اتحلوا بمنتهى السهوله لانه كبار الدوله مكنش عاجبهم تصرفات مرسي ومن معه لانهم همج (زى كتير من  الشعب ) 
وطبعا فى 30-6 المخابرات والمجلس العسكرى والدنيا كلها اتفاجئت بنزول الناس بالشكل ده كان متوقع اه اعداد كبيرة لكن بالشكل ده لا ودى كانت فرصة عمر بالنسبه للسيسي ومن معه انهم يجهزوا على حكم مصر 
وسيبك من مسرحيه الانتخابات والكلام الفارغ ده 
كله فى الهجايص


----------



## grges monir (9 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دعماً للشعب *​*[FONT=&quot]هو *​*[FONT=&quot]( السيستم )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]قعدنا 30 سنة نقول لمبارك ...يا مُبارك عين نائب .. يا مُبارك عين نائب ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشى مُبارك ...إجه السيسى ولا عينش نائب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا سيسى عين نائب .. يا سيسى عين نائب .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أحلى هُتاف وأصدقه لما قالوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا سادات يا سادات ...عبد الناصر سابنا ومات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالهم لو مات عبد الناصر ...كولونااا  كدة بالصلى ع النبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشعب هـ ....تؤتؤتؤ ..." عبد الناصر " هو السيستم
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


هو  بس مستنى يشوف شكل مجلس الشعب الجاى
واعتقد انة فى كل الاحوال مش هايعين نائب حاليا
لية لانة المفروض اخرة 4 سنين وانتخابات من تانى[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أغسطس 2015)

oesi no قال:


> الدكتور محمد مرسي
> مغلوب على امره فى كل الاحوال
> جابوه من الدار للنار انت اللى هتبقي الريس الجديد
> لما نجح مصدقش نفسه اتهطل بقى مجرد عروسه فى ايد مكتب الارشاد لانه هما اولياء نعمته لانهم خلوه الرجل الاول فى مصر فطبيعى ينفذ كل اوامرهم
> ...


مشكلة البنزين والكهرباء انا من اول يوم قلت انها متخطط لها .. من بعد هتافات يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر في الميدان ..

اما ان المخابرات اتفجأت ... فدا كلام غير صحيح لان اليوم اللي اعلنته تمرد لم يخرج من المصريين الا القليل في التحرير حتي العصر وكان فيه ستيج واحد فقط في الميدان مع حوالي 100 او 200 نفر فقط

تقوم تعمل ايه المخابرات والمجلس ... طلع طيارتين هليكوبتر ع التحرير ونداء في وسائل الاعلام ان القوات المسلحة قد سمعت النداء .. (نداء السحر)

طبعا كل ال 49 % من اللي كانوا ضد مرسي طلعوا 
ودول مش عدد صغير ... حوالي 11 مليون مانتخبوش مرسي وانتخبوا شفيق ... يعني النص الا كام الف
وراحت القوات المسلحة رامية الاعلام عليهم والباقي انتوا عارفينه 

دا اللي حصل بمنتهي الامانة من غير زيادة او نقص​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> هو  بس مستنى يشوف شكل مجلس الشعب الجاى


لا وانت الصادق بيظبط مجلس الشعب والدليل القانون اللي اصدره السيسي بأن حكم المحكمة الدستورية في اي طعن علي قانون الانتخابات ليس شرطا ان يتم قبل الانتخابات .... ليه بقي :lightbulb:

عشان لو المجلس جاء والنواب افتكروا انهم نواب بجد وابتدوا يقفوا للسيسي ... يصدر قرار عدم الدستورية للمجلس ويتم الحل

من الاخر ... تعديل القانون معناه انتم مجرد عرائس .. تقبضوا واللي نقولكم عليه تعملوه من سكـــــــــات​


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> مشكلة البنزين والكهرباء انا من اول يوم قلت انها متخطط لها .. من بعد هتافات يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر في الميدان ..
> 
> اما ان المخابرات اتفجأت ... فدا كلام غير صحيح لان اليوم اللي اعلنته تمرد لم يخرج من المصريين الا القليل في التحرير حتي العصر وكان فيه ستيج واحد فقط في الميدان مع حوالي 100 او 200 نفر فقط
> 
> ...


لا صدقنى كل حاجة كان مخطط ليها من المخابرات لكن انك تقول ان اللى نزلوا لغايه العصر كانوا عدد قليل اعذرنى يعنى لانى كنت موجود هناك فى الوقت ده وكانت من بدرى جدا فيه ناس وخالد النبوى كان موجود هناك ومكنش فيه ال100 او 200 نفر خالص ومحدش سمع فى التلفزيون حاجة اغلب الناس كانت جايه من شغلها على الميدان  زى ما انا عملت كدة بس انا بخلص بدرى شويه 

لكن عاوز تقنعنى انه الناس حست ان الجيش ممكن يبقي معاهم فراحوا نازلين ده الكلام الفارغ بعينه 
الناس مكنتش طايقه مرسي بسبب قطع الكهربا وطريقه تعامله فى المحافل الدوليه وكانوا بيقولوا عليه الاهطل 
كان فيه ضمير جمعى للمصريين على المشاركة فى 30-6 سواء الجيش كان مع الموضوع او ضده لان الناس كانت مكبوته وكارهه لشخص محمد مرسي بسبب حماقته ومحدش يقدر ينكر دور الاعلام فى انهم زودوا الكره ده 
فى وقت رمى الاعلام ده كان الميدان فيه الاف البنى ادمين  (اصل انا كنت معاهم )


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أغسطس 2015)

oesi no قال:


> لا صدقنى كل حاجة كان مخطط ليها من المخابرات لكن انك تقول ان اللى نزلوا لغايه العصر كانوا عدد قليل اعذرنى يعنى لانى كنت موجود هناك فى الوقت ده وكانت من بدرى جدا فيه ناس وخالد النبوى كان موجود هناك ومكنش فيه ال100 او 200 نفر خالص ومحدش سمع فى التلفزيون حاجة اغلب الناس كانت جايه من شغلها على الميدان  زى ما انا عملت كدة بس انا بخلص بدرى شويه
> 
> لكن عاوز تقنعنى انه الناس حست ان الجيش ممكن يبقي معاهم فراحوا نازلين ده الكلام الفارغ بعينه
> الناس مكنتش طايقه مرسي بسبب قطع الكهربا وطريقه تعامله فى المحافل الدوليه وكانوا بيقولوا عليه الاهطل
> ...


حبيبي طلع مرسي والاخوان من دماغك ..
انا ضد مرسي اساسا بعد كام شهر من توليه الرئاسة

اما ان اللي راحوا التحرير كانوا كتير فدا مش صحيح نوهائي انت شايف انه كان مليان العصرية فبراحتك !! وقناة العربية الموالية خير دليل ... ستيدج واحدة فقط فقط والميدان بالكامل خالي والمعارض نزل بعد النداء ... وانا خرجت لعلمك ولكن لاجبار مرسي علي الانتخابات المبكرة وليس الانقلاب ...

قناة العربية المعادية للثورة واللي المذيع الكاذب محمد عثمان طلع يقول في يوم غزوة الجمل ان الثوار تركوا الميدان وروحوا بيوتهم كانت جايبة صورة كاملة للميدان من جميع الجوانب في انتظار النداء

وانا اعلنت موقفي قبل كده في الانقلاب ... عايز تشيل مرسي يبقي بالصندوق او الضغط الشعبي لانتخابات مبكرة ... شرط ان الجيش يبقي حامي للديمقراطية 

انا اتكلم بالحق فقط من وجهة نظري بدون اي نزعات طائفية او سياسية

معلش مفيش حاجة اسمها ضمير جمعي للمصريين !! الاختلاف هو الاساس في اي نظام ديمقراطي محترم​


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> حبيبي طلع مرسي والاخوان من دماغك ..
> انا ضد مرسي اساسا بعد كام شهر من توليه الرئاسة
> 
> اما ان اللي راحوا التحرير كانوا كتير فدا مش صحيح نوهائي انت شايف انه كان مليان العصرية فبراحتك !! وقناة العربية الموالية خير دليل ... ستيدج واحدة فقط فقط والميدان بالكامل خالي والمعارض نزل بعد النداء ... وانا خرجت لعلمك ولكن لاجبار مرسي علي الانتخابات المبكرة وليس الانقلاب ...
> ...


ياباشا مرسي والاخوان مش فى دماغى من الاول 
لو كانوا فى دماغى كنت هقولك انه من الاساس مرسي رئيس غير شرعى لانه منجحش من الاساس ولكن لاسباب كتير كان لازم مرسي ينجح علشان يتم الانتهاء من الحالة الثوريه اللى كانت فيها البلد  ... ماعلينا 
ياباشا انت بتتكلم فى ايه والله العظيم انا كنت فى الميدان من بدرى جدا كانت منصه واحدة وهى مش بكتر المنصات اول ما انكسرت حدة الشمس والاشغال خلصت العدد زاد لدرجة انت متتخيلهاش وصدقنى الصور موجودة عندى وموجود فيها الوقت بالساعه  
فمش هكدب عينى علشان اصدق احلام انت عايش فيها ده موضوع منتهى بالنسبة ليا 

اما بقي حكايه مفيش حاجة اسمها ضمير جمعى فأعذرنى يعنى شويه بحث فى جوجل هتعرف ايه هو الضمير الجمعى والموضوع مالوش اى علاقة بالديموقراطيه 
الموضوع له علاقه بموقف واخدينه المصريين من نظام حكم مرسي بناء على تراكمات سنة كامله  من قطع نور وميه وطريقة كلام اهبل من كدة مفيش وفضيحه فى المجتمع الدولى وتصرفات غير اخلاقيه وعنجهيه المناصرين واللى اعتبروا ان البلد بتاعتهم وحاجات كتير اوووووى كونت الضمير الجمعى ده لدرجة ان استمارات تمرد كانت المحلات فى الشوارع مصوراها واى حد بيجى يشترى بيقلوله مضيت تمرد ولا لسه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أغسطس 2015)

oesi no قال:


> ياباشا مرسي والاخوان مش فى دماغى من الاول
> لو كانوا فى دماغى كنت هقولك انه من الاساس مرسي رئيس غير شرعى لانه منجحش من الاساس ولكن لاسباب كتير كان لازم مرسي ينجح علشان يتم الانتهاء من الحالة الثوريه اللى كانت فيها البلد  ... ماعلينا
> ياباشا انت بتتكلم فى ايه والله العظيم انا كنت فى الميدان من بدرى جدا كانت منصه واحدة وهى مش بكتر المنصات اول ما انكسرت حدة الشمس والاشغال خلصت العدد زاد لدرجة انت متتخيلهاش وصدقنى الصور موجودة عندى وموجود فيها الوقت بالساعه
> فمش هكدب عينى علشان اصدق احلام انت عايش فيها ده موضوع منتهى بالنسبة ليا
> ...


خلاص يا اوسي الناس كانت ماليه التحرير من العصرية :t7:

سؤال بقي ... الكلب اللي في البروفيل Griffon ولا Papillon :08: ولا نوع تاني​


----------



## grges monir (9 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> مشكلة البنزين والكهرباء انا من اول يوم قلت انها متخطط لها .. من بعد هتافات يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر في الميدان ..
> 
> اما ان المخابرات اتفجأت ... فدا كلام غير صحيح لان اليوم اللي اعلنته تمرد لم يخرج من المصريين الا القليل في التحرير حتي العصر وكان فيه ستيج واحد فقط في الميدان مع حوالي 100 او 200 نفر فقط
> 
> ...


 هى المخابرات اتقاجات ب25 يناير وتوابعها ولالا؟؟؟؟
الاعداد اللى نزلت كانت كبيرة جدااااااا
حتى انا قلت ساعتها الناس مستحملة الحر دة ازاى كدة
على بليل مكنش فية مكان لرجل مش فى التحرير بس فى كل الاماكن المحيطة بية وانت نزلت  وشوفت ولا اية
انت بتقول ياسر انك نزلت عشان انتخابات مبكرة اوك
بس خطاب مرسى قال انا او الدم
يبقى كان اية الحل
الضغط الشعبى مع الاخوان مش نافع وافكرك بكلام مرسى نفسة مع التلفزيون المصرى فى حوار مع عمرو الليثى لما سئلة لو حصل ان المعارضة مش اتفقت معاك  اية الحل  قال ساعتها
ان جلدنا تخين قوى وانا فى موقع امانة ادهونى الشعب المصرى مش هاسيبة
دلوقت التحرير كان مليان ورابعة مليانة من كل المحافظات ودة الفرق
كان يبقى اية الحل مع رفض لاخوان الانتخابات


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> هى المخابرات اتقاجات ب25 يناير وتوابعها ولالا؟؟؟؟
> الاعداد اللى نزلت كانت كبيرة جدااااااا
> حتى انا قلت ساعتها الناس مستحملة الحر دة ازاى كدة
> على بليل مكنش فية مكان لرجل مش فى التحرير بس فى كل الاماكن المحيطة بية وانت نزلت  وشوفت ولا اية
> ...


الحل انتخابات حرة مبكرة غصب عنه (مرسي) وتقلص صلاحياته او تحدد اقامته وتحت رعاية الجيش ... 

ومافيش حد عسكري لبس البدلة العسكرية في يوم من الايام يهوب ناحية الكرسي ... ومتقوليش اصله قلع البدلة وبقي مدني التربية العسكرية متنفعش في السياسة والاقتصاد وحتي لو هوه جهبز مش عايزينه ... ولا تقولي بقي سيف عليه دم ولا ساعة اوميجا (رمزي السلطة والثروة)

ويترشح انشالله 100 نفر مش نفرين واحد منهم كومبارس ... والصندوق ما يتزورش زي ايام مبارك اللي رجعنالها .. والدستور يتغير ويتشال منه المادة التانية لتكون مصر دولة علمانية ... الارض واللغة والثقافة هي من تجمعنا وليس الانتماء الديني

كان ممكن المجلس والمخابرات يعملوا كده لكن طمعهم في السلطة عمياهم ...

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> > الحل انتخابات حرة مبكرة غصب عنه (مرسي) وتقلص صلاحياته او تحدد اقامته وتحت رعاية الجيش ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ياسر رشدى قال:
> 
> 
> > أختلف معاك ياياسر
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أغسطس 2015)

بس فيه حاجة عايز آخد رأيك فيها 

فيه رأى بيقول إن اختلاف شركاء ثورة يناير هو السبب فى كل اللى حصل 

أنا مش شايف كده 

نعم كان عامل حرج وضغط كبير على المجلس العسكرى 

بس الترتيب والعنوان كان ولازال

هذه بضاعتنا وسترد إلينا 

يعنى مفيش ثورة ياعم الحج ولايحزنون

وتحيا جمهورية مصر العربية​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (9 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بس فيه حاجة عايز آخد رأيك فيها
> 
> فيه رأى بيقول إن اختلاف شركاء ثورة يناير هو السبب فى كل اللى حصل
> 
> ...


شوف ياشيخ ياسر ... الموضوع متطبخ من الاول من ساعة السماح بانتقاد النظام وسيبهم يتكلموا ، اصل الكلام تنفيس ومش بفلوس ...

طنطاوي كان شايف ان جمال هايبقي اول رئيس مدني ... نعمل ايه ياعم الشيخ ... يا صابت يا اتنين عور

بفرض ان الثورة كان مخطط لها فهذا يعني انها كانت لعبة Game ... وفي اي لعبة هناك من يدير اللعبة وهناك لاعبين وهما نوعان الاول يلعب وهو يجهل انه في وسط لعبة والاخر يكتشف اللعبة وهو في اولها او وسطها 

النوع الاول ... سينتهي كما يريد مدير اللعبة والاخر يمكنه ان يغير المعطيات ويتحول الي طرف مدير هو الاخر ويخرج من اطار الملعوب به .. ولو كان ذي حنكة يمكنه اقصاء المدير الاصلي لها واستلام المقود ...

لقد كان لشباب الثورة الفرصة في التغيير واستلام الزمام ولكن الاخوان قضوا عليها ... عندما قرروا النزول الي انتخابات الرئاسة ...

خلص الكلام :99:​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> > خلص الكلام [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grges monir (10 أغسطس 2015)

> لقد كان لشباب الثورة الفرصة في التغيير واستلام الزمام ولكن الاخوان قضوا عليها ... عندما قرروا النزول الي انتخابات الرئاسة ...


عليييك نوررررر ياسر
لو كان الاخوان مش جروا بهبل  ضد ترشح عمر سليمان بترشيح  حد منهم كان الموضوع اختلف نوعا
المجلس العسكرى كان هدفة الاول يفك الايد الواحدة المترابطة من الشباب ومن يدعهم
الاخوان كانوا الحربة بتاعتهم
جملة تستاهل تدرس فى كتب التاريخ فى عصر الاخوان


----------



## grges monir (10 أغسطس 2015)

بس سؤال ياسر
انت بتقول ان الاسلاميين سبب  وجود العسكر ؟؟؟؟
اية الحل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بس سؤال ياسر
> انت بتقول ان الاسلاميين سبب  وجود العسكر ؟؟؟؟
> اية الحل


*جرجس ... " مُعتز دمرداش " المنتدى 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أغسطس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بس سؤال ياسر
> انت بتقول ان الاسلاميين سبب  وجود العسكر ؟؟؟؟
> اية الحل


الحل كمان 18 سنة ان شاء الله
وكل ثورة وانت طيب​


----------



## grges monir (10 أغسطس 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الحل كمان 18 سنة ان شاء الله
> وكل ثورة وانت طيب​


يعنى فية حل ومش بعيد قوى
ب لية 18 مينفعش 15 او 20 هههههه


----------

